# How do I see the difference? Yeast or something else?



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My Baby has som puss in his ears..smells cheesy like...has to be cleaned with q tips..because it's comming wax or what it is out... The vet gave me a klorhexidin cleanse solution to flush him with..but it dosen't seem to work. I have also tried apple cider vinegar and water mixture without any luck  next step I think is to bring the q tips to the vets microskop and get som antibiotics eardrops?? Please help me and my Baby :daisy:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Please post your experience with this if you have any, girls  thanks xoxo


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What color is the puss? Is it waxy looking? Green? Yellow? What does the vet say about it? Is she scratching the ears? Does she have goopy eyes as well? It's hard to help with so little info. How long has this been going on?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does the ear look like this? This is just an image of an ear with a yeast infection. 









Does your dog have allergies? What does he eat? Has your vet positively diagnosed with a yeast infection, or is that your guess? How long has this been going on? Really need more info for accurate advice. Allergies and grain inclusive foods can sometimes contribute to yeast.

If it hasn't been diagnosed, you need to take him to the vet to figure out what it is. If it's an infection, the treatment is different than if it is yeast.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It is something similar to the picture...but not that much..because I removed it with a q tip..some of it is clear too..and he dosen't itch himself, but it is sensitiv when I clean it..he gets red sometimes and it dosen't smell quite right I think, even if the smell isn't bad or strong or anything. I'm going to the vet again today or tomorrow..maybe get some antibiotic eardrops? That would be the best right? Because the cleaning klorhexidin water he got just seem to make it worse..??


----------

